# XDM .40 range time



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok so this is the second time i have taken my .40 out and ran rounds through it. And i love it. Shot smoothly and shot everytime. I have some questions though. I noticed today that my first 4-5 rounds out of each mag were in a grouping of no more than 1-2 inches, after that however they were in a bigger spread. Nothing horrible maybe like a 10 in area. Nothing horrible i mean if i can put rounds in a 10 in area in a time of need it should do the job. but what i am wondering is if there is anyone with advice on what to fix. I know it is something i am doing. I can tell you that at the end of the mag run i feel as though i am gripping the pistol awfully hard could that be my problem?

Also will the trigger on this one "wear" in like i have heard others do? the pull seems a bit stiff.

I love this gun and will hopefully be buying another one someday soon.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

How are you shooting.

Exambles:

1. A continuous string of fire till mag is empty.
2. Shoot a couple then pause and shoot a couple more.

In my experience it can be difficult to hold a long string together shooting at a single spot. Some tend to hold their breath to much and probably lose concentration as the shots roll on.

Two or three followed by a short pause or shifting between multiple targets night help.

If the XDM is anything like the XD's Ive owned the trigger will smooth up with time and use.


----------



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

I was thinking about that too, maybe i am shooting too many shots before taking a break. Now i have the medium back on the grip i have large hands i was thinking maybe changing the strap too. But i am new at this, this was the 4th ever time shooting a pistol and am looking for some insight. I know my groupings were not horrible but i would love them to be tighter.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Quality beats quantity when it comes to firearms practice.

You need to learn how to shoot before shooting fast.

Also there is the old saying of somebodies that "A slow hit beats two fast misses"

Slow down and enjoy your new sport


----------

